# Active capable head unit ?



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

when someone says a head unit is 3 way or 4 way active capable, what do they mean ?
what added features designate a head unit as having Active capability ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if it has active crossovers built in


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

ok, most head units have EQ but lack the crossover, thank you Skizer..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> ok, most head units have EQ but lack the crossover, thank you Skizer..


yep. like some have basic high pass for the speakers, but thats it. while active capable ones, have bandpass crossovers for each channel. essentially like a dsp in your head unit


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> yep. like some have basic high pass for the speakers, but thats it. while active capable ones, have bandpass crossovers for each channel. essentially like a dsp in your head unit


ok, that's something i should look into..
I guess the high end Kenwood 898 998 and Sony 80 99 and whatnot are active capable..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> ok, that's something i should look into..
> I guess the high end Kenwood 898 998 and Sony 80 99 and whatnot are active capable..


the go-to cheaper active capable head unit is the 80prs. but it shouldnt matter for you since you have a minidsp


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

The CZ702 is another cheap active capable head unit.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Disappointingly, that market sucks. The 80prs is the cheapest, unless you find the older 800prs which still does a great job in this scarce zone. After that it jumps to the clarion 9255 and the pioneer 99 prs. I think some select denon/Rockford models pulled it off. Goes to crap after that


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

If you want a DD, Pioneer xx700 series can do active. No LR eq like the 80prs but you gain a DVD player.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> the go-to cheaper active capable head unit is the 80prs. but it shouldnt matter for you since you have a minidsp


True, just had some confusion that you helped to clear up..


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Active just means having a HP and a LP for the main full range channels.

Most average HU's only have a HP for the main channels and a LP for the sub channels.

Currently maybe 11 HU's today offer active crossovers, however some offer very limited frequencies choices, limited slopes limited EQ compared to a stand alone DSP box. 

Only one HU offers 8 channels for 3 way front and sub, the rest are a 2 way front and sub and again with limitations. There are some older models mentioned but those don't count unless you want to get a used unit that will lack IPod, Iphone integration, Blue Tooth and some newer features that people want these days.

Sadly, Today no HU offers a frequency range between 63Hz and 80 Hz HP, not even the P99 at $1100 plus


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

hurrication said:


> The CZ702 is another cheap active capable head unit.


Here's a CZ702 for $119, could pull the MiniDSP out and replace it with this and gain HD Radio in the process, it's got everything else i need like CD/Sirius & Bluetooth..

Clarion CZ705 Bluetooth/CD/USB/MP3/WMA Receiver

This would be good choice for 3-way active or just 2-way ?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

A 2 way front and sub uses 6 channels. For a 3 way front active and sub you need 8 channels.


I know it can be confusing. The term 2 way and 3 way is used when describing the front drivers not including the sub.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

the 702 can do a) tweeter, mid, sub, b) front tweeter, front mid and rear hi pass or c) front hi pass, rear high pass, and low pass (for a sub). Review of the European one:

Clarion CZ702E Single Din CD/FM/USB/iPod Head Unit - Source Units - Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Magazine

I have used various single din Alpines in the past, have an 80 sitting in my garage and am using a 5700 at present for going 3 way active. SQ wise, I can't claim to hear any difference between the 80 and the 5700. Good luck in your search for finding what works for you. JPS


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes and while the Cla cz702 is the only one that offers a HP for the sub channels (band pass or also called subsonic filter).

Most decent mono amps have as subsonic filter built in. 

While some offer better crossovers, they lack EQ per channel, or if they offer that, they lack HD radio, on the other hand. Pioneer has and Edge over the clarion and the Alpines by offering DD units, more slopes selection and extra EQ bands that can help.

The rumor is the Pio 80Prs has a better DA converter than the DD units, being a marginal improvement in SQ.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

IMHO it would be better to find a unit with some other better features, say a dual 16 band eq and combo that with a miniDsp 8x2 or whichever one beside the 4x2. Flatten out the dsp and have the rest of the fun at the deck.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> A 2 way front and sub uses 6 channels.


It can use 6 channels but i did it with 5..


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

hurrication said:


> The CZ702 is another cheap active capable head unit.


I took your advice and pulled the trigger on the CZ702, has all the features of my current head unit plus HD Radio, 3-way Active Crossover and Time Alignment, also has 5V preout so that's a bonus..

$120 and free shipping while they last, apparently Clarion stopped manufacturing the CZ702 so they won't be for sale too much longer..
Clarion CZ705 Bluetooth/CD/USB/MP3/WMA Receiver

The reason i replaced the Kenwood is because i don't like the MiniDSP, tuning is a royal PITA because my van is parked far away from my apt and i cant run extension cord out for laptop so have to drive to a friends house, am in the middle of pretty much rebuilding the entire system and that requires constant readjustments to the DSP, the CZ702 solves all those problems plus gives me HD Radio for substantially less money than i originally paid for the Kenwood..

Sometime in July replacing the CDT's with SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4 Midwoofers and August will see a minimum of two new Black Ice Amplifiers from PPI, then the MB Quart 5-channel will find its way to the trash can along with two pairs of Hifonics / MTX Subwoofers..


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

Alpine CDE-164BT
newest on the market
can get it for 230 shipped via amazon


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nothingface5384 said:


> Alpine CDE-164BT
> newest on the market
> can get it for 230 shipped via amazon


Yep.. Getting some good reviews on this one and the 2-din version.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/173458-new-alpine-2-din-3-way-capable-cde-w265bt.html
These are truly 3-way too, meaning not just 4 mains plus 1 sub channel processing, but actually 6 independently crossed channels. Plus with the TuneIt app, looks to have a good way for setup.



fade2blue said:


> After messing with this unit for a while I can comment on a few of its features.
> 
> The TA is 6 channel in 3 way mode. This means the sub/low speakers can be installed in say the doors and adjusted independently. The new AVH pioneers only offer a 5 channel TA and the sub/low is intended to be a single source.
> 
> ...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Let's clarify that the Clarion CZ702 is HD radio ready so the optional HD tuner will have to be purchased and installed for HD radio use. Where I live there's but 1HD station.


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

Babs said:


> Yep.. Getting some good reviews on this one and the 2-din version.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/173458-new-alpine-2-din-3-way-capable-cde-w265bt.html
> These are truly 3-way too, meaning not just 4 mains plus 1 sub channel processing, but actually 6 independently crossed channels. Plus with the TuneIt app, looks to have a good way for setup.



The cheap plastic 80PRS faceplate with the awful selector knob has got me down. It feels like such a horrible piece of junk, I want it out of my car. I'm going to look into this Alpine. I hope it has a dedicated volume knob.


----------



## silber956 (May 29, 2015)

I bought the 702 and I am very happy with it. I am running rainbow 4 inch comps with 6.5 silver flutes and they sound awesome!


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

smgreen20 said:


> Let's clarify that the Clarion CZ702 is HD radio ready so the optional HD tuner will have to be purchased and installed for HD radio use. Where I live there's but 1HD station.


That caught me by surprise, i had no idea the HD was optional and required separate tuner that costs almost as much as the head unit, this is depressing because i had my mind set on it, as luck would have it the place i bought the CZ702 from sent me email saying the 702 was out of stock and had to be back ordered, i guess they went to the same marketing class as Online Car Stereo, take your money then tell you they just ran out and have to order some more, i got refunded instantly..
Having to pay $100 extra for the HD tuner helps me to understand why the 702 is priced so low, Portland Oregon has plenty of HD stations and a variety of programming so it's worth the added expense..


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

A $35 HD external radio may work connected to the aux port. Best buy will price match.

Time to shop for an HD external tuner


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

The 702 was down to $110 in December.


----------



## Alex92 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think the 702 are going to slowly die out as the 703 has come out, I've snagged one for $220, unfortunately that's about the cheapest you can find them for here, pretty keen to see whether using t/a will have the desired effect, as well as the active crossovers are meant to be better than passive though the splits are bi amped so I'm not really expecting a big difference with that


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

I was looking through the manual online and it appears 630 Hz is the lowest you can set the lowpass filter on the mid in 3 way mode.

Can anyone verify this for me please.


----------



## Alex92 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah you're right, low pass minimum of 630hz on the clarion cz702 in mine


----------



## Taylaone (Apr 21, 2015)

see these HU:
Seicane - Global Online Shopping for Car DVD Player Radio Nav,Car Accessories


----------



## d-jack (Jul 30, 2015)

I am really enjoying my pioneer 3700


----------



## Kcmtbr (May 31, 2017)

Hate to bring up an old thread , but will this alow me to go active and dump the passive x overs ?

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-eMi9Tb2IsH5/p_113KMBT518/Kenwood-KMM-BT518HD.html


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Kcmtbr said:


> Hate to bring up an old thread , but will this alow me to go active and dump the passive x overs ?
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-eMi9Tb2IsH5/p_113KMBT518/Kenwood-KMM-BT518HD.html


I didn't see it having a bandpass filter for the mid range. Which is odd since it does have a filter for the tweeters. 
A few cheap pioneer decks do it. The 80prs offers more


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Kcmtbr said:


> Hate to bring up an old thread , but will this alow me to go active and dump the passive x overs ?
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-eMi9Tb2IsH5/p_113KMBT518/Kenwood-KMM-BT518HD.html


It does not have a bandpass crossover (Low pass and high pass on the same channel). So unless you can combine it with filters somewhere else, you can't properly run active with this head unit.


----------

